# My photos won't stand upright...



## JFBev (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi to anyone who might have a suggestion about this:



I use a Samsung Galaxy tablet to take photos -- when I upload them here, they lean all the way to the left   Rotating once to the right and saving doesn't help.

In every other app, including email attachments, they are upright. 

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance,
Bev


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2018)

This apparently happens regularly with people who use a table to post photos, I have no idea why...and especially on an Ipad the photo looks the right way up to it's owner but not to everyone on the forum.

In the meantime while another tablet or Ipad user comes along with a suggestion on how to fix it..I'll righted your picture for you...


----------



## Keesha (Jun 6, 2018)

This sometimes happens to me but luckily not often. I wish I could help but I’m not computer savy enough


----------



## JFBev (Jun 6, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> This apparently happens regularly with people who use a table to post photos, I have no idea why...and especially on an Ipad the photo looks the right way up to it's owner but not to everyone on the forum.
> 
> In the meantime while another tablet or Ipad user comes along with a suggestion on how to fix it..I'll righted your picture for you...
> 
> View attachment 52875



Please instruct!!!  I have four photos in my diary entry today and would like to set them aright!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm sorry I can't instruct you, because I'm using a Desk top Mac, not an ipad or tablet... the problem seems to be one that is common among tablet users... 


I just took the picture opened it with Picassa, and turned it around...


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 6, 2018)

Here's a tip.  After you edit and turn the photo to vertical.  When you save it, use a different name to save it instead of the original name.

That might work.


----------



## JFBev (Jun 6, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Here's a tip.  After you edit and turn the photo to vertical.  When you save it, use a different name to save it instead of the original name.
> 
> That might work.



Original photos are vertical. On a second try, I rotated once right to over-correct, then copied/saved under new names to see if left-lean would happen again making photos vertical on upload (if that makes sense).  There is no like problem with any apps on any of my machines -- only when I upload to SF.  A mystery...and I'm no desktop publisher!


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 6, 2018)

JFBev said:


> Original photos are vertical. On a second try, I rotated once right to over-correct, then copied/saved under new names to see if left-lean would happen again making photos vertical on upload (if that makes sense).  There is no like problem with any apps on any of my machines -- only when I upload to SF.  A mystery...and I'm no desktop publisher!



I see. Only when you upload to SF?  I didn't realize that.  I find uploading to SF really works well for me so I'll take a look there.


----------



## JFBev (Jun 6, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I see. Only when you upload to SF?  I didn't realize that.  I find uploading to SF really works well for me so I'll take a look there.



Feel free to go to my diary "Wherever I go there I am", latest post to see what's happening -- thanks in advance for any tips/tricks!
Bev


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 6, 2018)

There are some replies that I posted and are missing. I have no idea why.

My answer was that I don't think the edited vertical pictures are being uploaded to the photo management program.

Browse to the new renamed photos. There's no way to edit an uploaded photo. You could also try resizing the picture.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 7, 2018)

I was able to flip save upload a vertical of yours in the other thread.

Im using an iPad tablet.


----------



## Mike (Jun 7, 2018)

Some devices have built in photo editing programmes/apps,
my Samsung phone has, so does my Amazon Fire Tablet.

Your iPad should have one also, open a picture and look
for three dots ... but running vertical, touch them and
you should get a set of choices, one being "Edit", try
a few times with a picture you don't want to keep, like
one of a table taken specially to practice on.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2018)

Mike said:


> Some devices have built in photo editing programmes/apps,
> my Samsung phone has, so does my Amazon Fire Tablet.
> 
> Your iPad should have one also, open a picture and look
> ...


Ditto...My tablet has multiple choices on the drop down menu in my picture storage..


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 7, 2018)

My I Pad has an edit on photos .

There is a 'flip' icon that flips the picture upright from horizontal.

You save that picture and that's the one you upload in the management attachment when posting.

I don't know or tried to do multiples but I think it's difficult without resizing to a smaller size.

Recipients can click on the smaller photo and enlarge it.


----------



## JFBev (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks All!  
I use a Samsung tablet for all my photos, then upload to a cloud drive; from there I open and edit them on my laptop using various apps.  The only time they lay to the left is when I upload them to this forum (well, so far -- might do the same thing elsewhere, just haven't seen it yet) -- even tinypic doesn't cause that change.
Will jump in and play some more.
When I have outsmarted the machine, I'll post a few here!


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 7, 2018)

Why upload to a cloud drive? Save it somewhere on your Samsung tablet. Browse to it there.


----------



## JFBev (Jun 8, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Why upload to a cloud drive? Save it somewhere on your Samsung tablet. Browse to it there.



I like to save photos in the cloud, then can access them from any one of my devices (2 iPods, 1 Samsung, 1 phone, and 2 laptops)   I like tinypic because it generates BB code for me.
The only problem I have with the leaning left is when I use a photo originally taken with the Android, pulled to a laptop, then browse, select and upload as a jpg file to SF.  Strange but true.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 8, 2018)

That should not make any difference.

I still say the pic you are uploading to SF is not the saved edited upright version. 

SF takes what is given. It doesn't do the flipping.


----------



## JFBev (Jun 8, 2018)

Not saying SF is the problem, just where I noticed it -- somewhere in the process it's happening and my nerdy brain wants to solve it!   Down the rabbit hole . . .


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 8, 2018)

JFBev said:


> Not saying SF is the problem, just where I noticed it -- somewhere in the process it's happening and my nerdy brain wants to solve it!   Down the rabbit hole . . .



Yes but you should notice the uploaded picture and the orientation before you post it.

So if it's not upright, then what you should do is identify the image by clicking on it.  That will tell you where it's coming from.

Good luck with that.  My neck was getting sore from looking at the horizontal ones.


----------



## JFBev (Jun 8, 2018)

Sorry about your neck!  Here's my first test:  1st is taken with Android horizontal, viewer lens on the left side, 2nd vertical, viewer lens on top, 3rd is horizontal, viewer on right side.

Here goes!



Well, I'll be flummoxed!  Only the 1st position is upright!  So . . . the settings orient to "up" only when the dadblasted device is held horizontal/left lens. The device itself displays them all upright in the gallery, but the code settings are obviously different behind the objects.
Please tell me you won't stand on your head to view the third one 
Good to know this much, but will probably compare the code settings between these and what the other apps show, just for fun.  Or maybe not.  'Nuff for today.
Thanks for your feedback, makes it more fun


----------



## Mike (Jun 9, 2018)

When I save pictures, (on my PC), for posting anywhere
after checking them in my photo editor, I always "Export"
them as JPEG, that way I know they will be accepted by
all programmes, forums and an Email recipient will be able
to open the file without any problem.

By doing this I have already fixed/set any alterations including
orientation, before it leaves my machine.

I very rarely save them as a photo file from my editor.

Mike.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 9, 2018)

My opinion but of all the problems I read about on posting .  The image problem and posting to the internet seem to lead the pack because just about every site has a different way of displaying uploaded images.

Some sites require you to resize the images. Other sites don't allow images at all.

When I resize I always select the Web size.


----------



## JFBev (Jun 9, 2018)

Okay, thanks Mike and Camper6!  

-- can't change object settings on the Android; when I saved web size of the first set of photos a month ago or so, I was asked to resize larger.  Don't like to use tinypic unless I have to, because it is reeeaaaallllyyyy slow, even with an adblocker.
Think I'll try re-saving as .png when I get back to the puzzle.

Reminder to self:  gardening was to get _away_ from nerd world, so will put this on the back burner for now and get back out there.


----------

